# GoPro helmet help...



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

So, I got the GoPro and have had it on the speargun for a few dives but I think I'd prefer to mount it on a helmet as I have seen others post on the forum.

What helmet are people using to mount the camera on for scuba diving? Can I get it from Amazon? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

I tried the helmet setup and didn't like it. I simple sewed a chin strap onto the head strap that came with the go pro.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Cajun Spearit said:


> I tried the helmet setup and didn't like it. I simple sewed a chin strap onto the head strap that came with the go pro.


Smart! I usually just put the head strap under my ears and that is enough to keep it on. Have never had a problem with it, but I think a chin strap would make it better.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i use the cheapest hard hat i could find at lowes. drill a bunch (bunch) of holes in it and fashion a chin strap. works great for me. haulin' ash has the same thing.
you can see my setup at the beginning of the video in this thread.http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/fort-mcree-jetties-dive-4-7-12-a-115015/


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

aquatic argobull said:


> Smart! I usually just put the head strap under my ears and that is enough to keep it on. Have never had a problem with it, but I think a chin strap would make it better.


Another 3 dives on Sunday with my chinstrap setup and it worked great. I hear a lot of people say that mounting the camer to your head is the worst thing to do because of the bubbles and the constant movement. Well, in my very limited experience, I've found that the movements and jerkiness is not as bad when compared to videos I've seen with gun mounts...and the bubbles issue is only happens when I look up. At 90 degrees, my bubbles tend to go behind the camera and I never see them. While I'm filming I've noticed that if I can't see the bubbles, then the camera isn't picking them up either. This is my take, but I'm a novice at video'ing...so feedback is appreciated.


----------

